
MIT Alumni rival economic impact of Russia - xstephen95x
http://news.mit.edu/2015/report-entrepreneurial-impact-1209
======
dpflan
Here is the report:
[http://web.mit.edu/innovate/entrepreneurship2015.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/innovate/entrepreneurship2015.pdf)

